# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Equetus acuminatus / Equetus acuminatus

## Antonio Amaral



----------


## Matias Gomes

Antonio esse peixe foi reclassificado para Pareques acuminatus.
Um abraço

----------

